# Sacramento, Ca



## kamma29 (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone in the greater Sacramento area know of a group or be interested in starting a group?


----------



## joy_badtummy (Jan 18, 2012)

HI! I am actually in San Francisco and for years, I've been trying to form a meet up group .


----------



## kamma29 (Mar 16, 2015)

That's pretty close! Do you ever make it up to the Sacramento area?


----------



## Karen Leal (Jan 13, 2015)

kamma29 said:


> Anyone in the greater Sacramento area know of a group or be interested in starting a group?


----------



## Karen Leal (Jan 13, 2015)

Karen Leal said:


> kamma29 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone in the greater Sacramento area know of a group or be interested in starting a group?


Hi Kamma! I live in Sacramento and would love to talk to someome about this. I hate this disease. I have both IBS-C and IBS-D.


----------



## Karen Leal (Jan 13, 2015)

Karen Leal said:


> Hi Kamma! I live in Sacramento and would love to talk to someome about this. I hate this disease. I have both IBS-C and IBS-D.


I just saw this post this morning. Jesus, I should have looked earlier. My email is [email protected] if u would like to email me. That would be great! I have been looking for a group or someone that has this disease to talk to. Don't get many replies on the message board here,


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

I've had this for over 40 years now and it still is destroying my life. I'm up here in Sacramento. I had IBS-D for most of the time and then, after a hysterectomy, it turned to IBS-C, which is the WORST!! I'm in my late 60's so, possibly, there is a age-difference problem with the rest of you Sacramento sufferers. If I'm up to it, and you would like me to send you an email, let me know here. I don't want to intrude on anyone's email without being asked.

Take care.

Renee'


----------



## kamma29 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have mostly IBS D and it's a daily struggle that I try to not let consume my life but I often feel that it is. I'm 29 and live in Sacramento. You're welcome to send me a personal message on here if you'd like to talk further.


----------



## mil1115 (Nov 13, 2015)

I am in Sacramento also and have been suffering with IBS-D for quite awhile, but think in reality I am an IBS-A person. Wondered why there just never seems to be any support groups that meet in the Sacramento area. I think it would be a great thing if there was.

Mil


----------

